# Our front entry



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love a porch/entry renovation! I can’t wait for the afters.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck with the project. We did something similar a few years ago. Our original steps were concrete, and the previous homeowner had sheathed them in brick. This raised the height of the landing to the same level as the door, with the result that the sill rotted. Plus the bricks were all loose due to the mortar crumbling from repeated freeze/thaw cycles. We replaced the entire set of steps with cinderblocks topped with blue stone treads and dressed with brick on the front of the risers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Starla I think this will make a nice smile appear on the front of the house. The storm door and inner entry door were replaced about 5 years ago but don't show to super great advantage because of the landing and walkway.

cowpony I think the concrete is original to the building of the house in 1955. We are using really high quality products and although it will raise the level of the landing I don't think it will make contact with the door sill so we should be okay. Our northeastern winter weather does offer challenges though, right?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

With us it wasn't just the door sill; it was the actual house sill that held moisture and rotted.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hope it goes smoothly. Fixing the broken concrete path and new railing will make the the whole house feel updated and fresh. 

I’m always one to encourage more spending…haha. Have you thought about enlarging the porch to add more presence to the front door? Large enough that you can add chairs or planters on either side or the door?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the finished steps. I can always use inspiration. [husband shudders]


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

When you live in the country you have to do your own "sidewalks". When we first had our house built (24 years ago), I laid the flagstone for the back porch and for the front and back walkways. The back porch is 10' x 40' - and that's a LOT of flagstone!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure it will be fine! I trust the contractor to do a proper job. We are also using very high quality materials.

Skylar we are not too likely to sit out front so no big front porch for us. If I was going to do anything more out there I would have the contractor who did roof and siding a number of years ago do a gable roof addition over the front door to give some shelter for people waiting at the door and to keep packages dry. The bigger dream plans replace our above ground with an in ground pool and a reworking of the back deck(s). Need the lottery to help me get that done.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Catherine, your plans for the back yard sound wonderful! We had that little front porch added for the same reason you are planning one. Show us pictures as you progress!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

My front concrete porch lower step was crumbling. Every year I would have to patch it up. I want to add a wrought-iron railing, but with crumbly concrete, I don't want to do that job because it'll need repairs in short order. This fall I had the concrete replaced on the crumbly parts. The contractor really wanted to cover it up with bluestone, but I didn't think that was a good idea because it would raise the landing 2" and incroach on the sill plate. It would also make the 1st step 2" taller which wouldn't feel natural when climbing the step (too high of a step). I didn't take the before pictures, but I can tell you that you wouldn't even have noticed an issue because I patched it every year. Anyway, I'm happy with new concrete! Now I just have to order my custom railing!
















































Not in order🤯! Photo chronology is always a challenge for me on my phone🤦‍♂️. Poodle pic added to overcome the boring photos😁!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> When you live in the country you have to do your own "sidewalks"


You don't have to live in the country to do your own "sidewalks". Being house poor having bought your first home, even if you live in the city means doing your own. I'm very proud that my husband and I with only books I borrowed from the library (long before internet and YouTube) built a wood frame and had concrete delivered to make a lovely front porch with several steps down to a side walk to join our driveway. I learned how to make the appropriate surface and bought an edging tool so my sidewalk matched the professional one at the end of my property. Perfect slope so that rain and snow drained away from the front door but you didn't notice it when standing on the porch. We were replacing these concrete blocks that weren't attractive and left no room for people to stand at the front door and felt unstable.

BTW, I adore you house - just gorgeous.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I, too, have crumbly front steps (the original 100 year old cast stairway), and sporadically patch them. I've thought about covering them with stone and look forward to seeing the 'after' photos.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I love the look of bluestone, we had entry stairs done on our first home, and we bricked the front of the house. The rest was redone in cedar shake. I thought it looked quite good and a old neighbor says its still looking good and has held up all those 34 years ago! My house in GA. was a log house, we were initially told little maintenance, NOT it must be resealed at least every 2 years. WE did have a lovely 9ft ceiling in the basement which was as big as the house. I do miss it. New owner have made lots of improvements on the property both inside and out. Much nicer than we had. Now we are in a subdivision home, no stairs coming in, its a slab house. Boy they took getting use too. Now I wish it were single story though. I think your plans sound awesome and I will look forward to seeing the after pictures. I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well this is now the front lawn view at our house today. I think there will be a delay on the work depending on how cold things stay. I wish we had gotten things done earlier in the fall. BF and I had a hard time deciding about the materials.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love getting project status updates, Catherine, because even when the status is disappointing, the photo update is a reminder that all of the hard work you've put into your yard is really paying off!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my, hope they find the stairs in the very near future and can finish it up. Must say though the snow looks so very pretty.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Mufar, it isn't just a matter of finding the steps so much as being able to dig since the ground is now really frozen. The plan includes making the front walk a little wider at a couple of places to even things out. So wait we will...

In the meantime we will enjoy the white stuff for a couple of days. I think it is supposed to rain tomorrow. Keep fingers crossed for not ending up coated in ice.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Oh Mufar, it isn't just a matter of finding the steps so much as being able to dig since the ground is now really frozen. The plan includes making the front walk a little wider at a couple of places to even things out. So wait we will...
> 
> In the meantime we will enjoy the white stuff for a couple of days. I think it is supposed to rain tomorrow. Keep fingers crossed for not ending up coated in ice.


Yep, rain Sat. And only 1°F forecast for overnight Wed/Thurs! Brrrrr!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I so wish we would get some snow. We need the moisture desperately - only 3 inches total precipitation in 2021! (Normal is about 8 inches.) 

While we do want snow, we would rather not overdo the stuff. In 2006 we got nearly 2 feet between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That is such a lovely photo of your home in snow ❄ 😍. Could be a Christmas card pic 😊🌲.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The home in that picture is my across the street neighbor, but it is basically the same house. There are essentially three different home styles in our neighborhood: the cape (us), a side/side split and a front/back split. That you for the compliment on how pretty the snow made the houses look Streetcar.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I can't wait to see it when it's finished! Your neighborhood is so pretty.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I can't wait to see it when it's finished! *Your neighborhood is so pretty*.


Thanks!

Mostly our neighborhood goes back to the 1950s and 60s, so while we don't have Victorians and other interesting older homes, we do have mature trees and landscaping. Also many people have replaced roofs and siding and such, so while there are just the three basic construction plans, there are variations so it isn't cookie cutter looking. That was definitely part of the appeal when shopping.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A charming neighborhood, for sure. I'd love to move into an area with homes like yours and your neighbors'.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Vert pretty neighborhood!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My contractor came by today since spring bulbs are flowering and it has been and will be in the 50s day and above freezing nights this week. Work is scheduled for Monday March 21st. Keep your fingers crossed for things not to get off schedule again because of freaky weather.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When Lily and I got home yesterday I found that the pavers for the walkway project had been delivered. Chris is holding the blue stone slabs at his house so they don't get hijacked. He apparently had a hard time finding them in the right sizes so we don't want them to walk.

Since someone else cancelled on him for today he came by to work on demolition of the old concrete to prepare things for installing the walkway pavers. As is the case with these sorts of projects they have encountered some large roots under the concrete of the old walkway from the roots of our curbside maple tree (on the right). If they don't take the roots out the pavers will end up getting heaved up as the roots shift around so they gotta go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No poodles in this picture either but here is a progress report of the walkway project, one day of demolition of the old walk has rendered things unfit for poodle feet.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

It's coming along! Love seeing the progress on your project.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Catherine, I really like the curved walkway - so much nice than a straight one! Hope the project continues to go well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna the old path was also curved, but uneven in width. This will be better, wider out to the curb, level and better hand rails at the steps. So nicer to look at and safer to traverse.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A lot of work got done today. The crew that did the work put in a heroic day, started about 7:45 and finished up around 6:15. All that remains to be done is the handrails for the steps. That will get taken care of tomorrow. The guys already got another job right across the street too! Here are a couple of pics. I don't want to put weight on the blue stone this evening since the concrete needs to cure some so there will be more tomorrow of the final work.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It looks GREAT, Catherine! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It looks wonderful!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Wow, nicely done!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

They did a great job! It looks fabulous! Is the bluestone two tone, or is it wet in spots? 
Around 15 years ago I installed a similar walkway at my Sister's house. It took me closer to 2 weeks though, not one day! First (and last) time I did such a project. It still OK looks good today. Photos are from last Thanksgiving.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tom some of the blue stone was wet. It all got sprayed over at the end of the day to clear off some of the dust. Chris is here this morning putting up the handrails. That was a lot of work for you to do on your own. It is really nice.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you bed the bluestone in gravel or sand? Here in New Mexico I use flagstone - a local sandstone. It comes in various shades of tan and irregular shapes. I laid it in sand with metal edging. It was like a giant puzzle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are finished! Johanna the pavers are set on sand and the blue stone (only on the steps) is set on concrete put onto the old concrete steps. I am very very pleased. The true colors will show better after the bit of dust that is left washes off in tomorrow's rain. Lily was ready to model for me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice job! It looks great! Looks like Lily approves as well! 👍🐾


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think she does approve. I will let Javelin have his pic taken tomorrow. I also had a service call for my dryer today so he is a bit distracted.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

gorgeous choice. It’s very welcoming and has lots of character.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful and wonderfully designed 🤩.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's Javvy sitting out front!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks great! And I love that soft green on your siding.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We had the siding and roof done a number of years ago. Initially I wanted a sort of dark blue that I've seen and liked, but in the long run I am glad we went with the green. We considered bricks for the walk way but decided that it would be impossible to match the color so chose some complimentary colors instead.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> We are finished! Johanna the pavers are set on sand and the blue stone (only on the steps) is set on concrete put onto the old concrete steps. I am very very pleased. The true colors will show better after the bit of dust that is left washes off in tomorrow's rain. Lily was ready to model for me.
> 
> View attachment 490094
> 
> ...


That really looks beautiful, Catherine. I especially like the curves.


----------

